# Platinum rhodium



## pdbman (Sep 30, 2011)

I have some old pieces of Platinum/Rhodium thermocouples. I believe they are about 85% platinum. What temperatures are required to melt these? How can it be done? Can you use Almalgamite and if so what temperatures would that work at?
Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 30, 2011)

You may be better off leaving them as a thermocouple instead of a blob of metal if you plan on selling them. Especially if they are in good enough shape to be reused. 

Jim


----------



## pdbman (Oct 1, 2011)

Where would I find a buyer for Thermocouples? A scrap precious metals dealer?


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 1, 2011)

Post some pictures. I think Lou said he may be interested in some a while back.
Here;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7371&p=68388&hilit=thermocouples#p68388

Jim


----------



## nickvc (Oct 1, 2011)

I would imagine that any serious buyer would prefer the metals left as they are, refining PGMs to high purity is not the easiest proposition IMHO and as advised post a picture or send a PM to Lou I'm sure he would be interested in purchasing your material.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 1, 2011)

Just to satisfy the cureiosity, who can tell us the exact calculation for metal alloys MP ?

I'm pretty sure that PtRh 85/15 MP is not that far above Pt MP...


----------



## pdbman (Oct 2, 2011)

I have attached 3 pictures of the thermocouples. Please let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## butcher (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an interest. how much you want for them? are the wires cut in pieces or still whole length?


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2011)

I too would also buy them outright.


Best,

Lou


----------



## pdbman (Oct 3, 2011)

There are 2 sets of legs. 2 are 18" long and the other 2 are 56" long. There total weight is 14.3 grams. The metal value is around $700.00.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 3, 2011)

Nothing is ever worth more than what someone will pay you for it.


----------

